# Deputy Sheriff Curtis Bartlett



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*
*Curtis Allen Bartlett*
Carroll County Sheriff's Office, Virginia

End of Watch: Thursday, March 9, 2017

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 32

*Tour:* 4 years, 6 months

*Badge #* Not available

*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Vehicle pursuit

*Weapon:* Automobile

*Offender:* Arrested

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Deputy Sheriff Curtis Bartlett was killed in a vehicle crash while responding to assist another deputy and a Virginia State Police trooper who were involved in a pursuit.

He was traveling on Highway 58 when his patrol car collided with a tractor trailer that was exiting I-77. The occupants of the vehicle that was being pursued were apprehended a short time later. The driver of the vehicle being pursued was charged with driving on a revoked license resulting in death and several additional misdemeanor charges.

Deputy Bartlett was a U.S. Army veteran. He had served with the Carroll County Sheriff's Office for 3-1/2 years and had previously served with the Albemarle, North Carolina, Police Department for one year. He is survived by his parents and four siblings.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Sheriff John B. Gardner
Carroll County Sheriff's Office
605 Pine Street
Suite 16
Hillsville, VA 24343

Phone: (276) 236-5119


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)




----------

